# Scary spiders so cheap and easy ,,, you're gonna love me!!



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

fist. get the recipie for dryer lint clay. make a good size batch of it... I'd say a few cups of it.


Make a spider out of tin foil and tape...








[/URL][/IMG]

Then apply dryer lint clay onto the frame and let dry well.... once dry you can paint. I'm going to coat this with glow in dark paint..








[/URL][/IMG]

The texture is awesome for spiders!!!!! This cost almost nothing to make and you can make so many of them. I think this is going to be good for bats too.

Dontcha love me now?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's pretty awesome...and creepy. Now I can finally have some of the really big spiders  Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay! I'm planning on doing a spider theme for this year's haunt, so this will be perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh how about a mangey cat!!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Mama Spider completed...

Need.............more................dryer..........lint.............lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What is the recipe for the dryer lint clay?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Bet your neighbors would be happy to save it for ya!!


----------



## scarynoyes (Mar 31, 2012)

These look Great.


----------



## scarynoyes (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a great site for Lint medium.
http://www.planetpals.com/dryer_lint_crafts.html


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool and simple! I like it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks great! I keep telling my husband there's a reason I've been saving dryer lint


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

That's an awesome idea! I can't wait to make some of these guys  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Those are awesome!!They are creepy and best of all cheap!!!Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's the perfect texture for spiders. Great idea!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

I like as well. Here is how to make dryer lint clay. Never made it myself but found this from "Family Crafts"

Materials:
2 cups Dryer Lint (lightly packed)
1/3 Cup White Glue
1 Tablespooh Dish Washing Soap
1/4 - 1/3 Cup Warm Water

In a medium sized bowl, mix together the white glue, dish washing soap, and a 1/4 cup of the water. Once it is mixed well, slowly add the 2 cups of dryer lint, tearing into small pieces before you add it.

Mix this all togehter, kneading if necessary. If the mixture is too dry you can add more water a little at a time until your lint clay is easy to work with.

Store your clay covered to keep it moist or let it sit out ro air dry for several days.


----------



## scarynoyes (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are the exact directions for other Lint mediums if the link didn't work.
HOMEMADE Lint Papier Mache:

Ingredients:
3 cups lint from your dryer
2 cups water
2/3 cup wheat flour
3 drops oil of wintergreen
newspaper

Directions:
Put lint and water in a large saucepan. Get all of the lint wet. Add flour
and stir constantly so lumps won't form. Add oil of wintergreen. Cook
over low heat, stirring constantly,until mixture holds together and
forms peaks. Pour out onto several thicknesses of newspaper to
cool.

Have Fun!

see our rec ipe for Paper mache for added ideas and patterns....

HOMEMADE Lint Clay

Ingredients::
2 cups firmly packed dryer lint
1/3 cup warm water
6 tablespoons white glue
1 tablespoon clear dishwashing liquid
Food coloring

Directions:
Put lint into a mixing bowl.
Add the other ingredients.
Mix thoroughly. When you can no longer mix, kneadwith hands until of a uniform texture.

Shape and model figures or cover an molds with it,

Have Fun!

HOMEMADE Lint PAPER

Ingredients:
a blender
warm water
scraps of old paper torn into small pieces
dryer lint---*add lint don't use
dryer lint ONLY since it won't give your paper enough body)
a plain wooden picture frame (8"x10")
a piece of window screen material (12"x14" or larger)
a staple gun or waterproof glue
two large plastic dish pans or baby bathtubs
clean rags (at least 15"x15" square)
old newspapers
a rolling pin
metal shears to cut the screen
Optional: spray starch, iron

Directions:

Place torn scraps of paper , some dryer lint and warm water into a large pan to soak until saturated and soft (the resulting paper pulp mixture is called "slurry").
Scoop out one cup of slurry, put into blender and add water to fill
blender. (If you want pure white paper, add 1/4 cup chlorine bleach at this
point.)
Blend for a few seconds until it's smooth and mushy. Pour paper mush
into large tub.
Repeat several times until there's about 5 inches of mushy
water in the tub.
Pour slurry onto an old screen placed over a washtub or dishpan so that the water drains off. Smooth slurry over entire screen as evenly as possible.
Allow slurry to dry completely once all the water has drained away. Paper should be ready to peel away from the screen in two to three days.
Trim the paper if desired, or use as is with the rough edges
You can use your homemade paper to make cards, wrap small gifts, cover a handmade book, write notes.
Options: In place of a screen , you can put it between two thin towels and blot.


----------



## Pengworm (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello all this is my very first post. I've been looking for cheap ideas for my little haunted house for my kids halloween party this year and came upon these awesome spiders. I just attempted this project using the following recipe for the lint clay that I found above:HOMEMADE Lint Clay

Ingredients::
2 cups firmly packed dryer lint
1/3 cup warm water
6 tablespoons white glue
1 tablespoon clear dishwashing liquid
Food coloring
Directions:
Put lint into a mixing bowl.
Add the other ingredients.
Mix thoroughly. When you can no longer mix, kneadwith hands until of a uniform texture.
Shape and model figures or cover an molds with it,
Have Fun!


What I'm wondering is what the texture of this stuff should be like? I followed the recipe except for using a pinkish color gain dishwashing soap and not using food coloring, would that have made a difference? The first batch I made was super wet but stayed on the spider okay. You just sort of had to squish it on using big wet clumps. I ran out quickly because our spider is fairly large so I made another batch. This time I thought I would add more lint thinking that it was just too wet before. Well I think I was wrong because it was even harder to work with this time. It didn't really want to stay on at all and lots of parts were just clumping off. 

I ended up running out of dryer lint (which is no easy feat because I actually had a trash can full of it in my downstairs laundry room) so I'm thinking maybe when it dries I could just paper mache the rest? I fear that it won't actually dry or stay on though because it just seems so heavy and icky and wet, just really hard to explain. 

Do you guys have any tips on where I might've went wrong? I was thinking of making lots of these but I'm not so sure now. Maybe the paper mache would work better for me? 

Thanks in advance for any help you might offer. This place is just too cool and is a contributing factor to my insomnia! So great to find people who love the things you do instead of thin.king you're nuts!!!! Can't wait to get to know you all.


----------



## scarynoyes (Mar 31, 2012)

I would just cut back on your water to a 1/4 cup if it seems too wet. I imagine that your dryer lint portion was perfect it is just that once it is wet it compacts. You can also add cellulose insulation to your mixture to extend it or plain paper pulp. There is no right way or wrong way. It is about whatever works for you.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ewww...they are creeping me out! Good job


----------



## Sally's Nightmare (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I love how creepy and simple these are!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I stumbled across this thread when I was looking for something else, but what a neat idea! I've gotta try this!


----------



## Starlight (Sep 5, 2014)

I love it, I'm sure my kids will love making them with me, but. . . .hubs will hate it!!!


----------

